# Iowa German Shepherd



## Beefcake35 (Dec 15, 2011)

Anyone know of a good breeder in the Midwest. I am from Iowa and am looking for a top quality German Shepherd. Thanks!!


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

I think before you will get a recommendation you need to tell people what your goals are with this dog. Are you looking for a pet? Working dog? Companion? Search Iowa GSD for at least one breeder that is breeding working dogs. 

Personally speaking, I would have visited Holtgrew for a working dog had I known 4 years ago what I know now.


----------



## Beefcake35 (Dec 15, 2011)

I am looking for a pet/working dog  I have a family ranging from kids the age 15 to 4. I want a GS they can enjoy rough housing with and a loyal companion. I had a GS for 14 years, so I am familliar with the breed. I want a good breeder and I have actually seen mixed reviews on some breeders when I search for Iowa GSD. I would really like opinions from someone with experience first hand. 
I realize alot is on my shoulders when I look at potential breeders, but I was hoping someone could help narrow my search for me. 
Thanks!!


----------



## TtailSteve (Dec 25, 2011)

I have a dog from Royaiair owned by Robin Krumm. My wide and I have been very pleased with her and the dog. We are experienced GSD owners and have had titled imports as well. Her web page is www.royaiair.org
She is in Grinnell, IA


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I would strongly recommend doing an extensive search on this site and others before going to Royalair.


----------



## horsegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

are you looking for ? working line ,german showline or american showline? 
like Emoore stated , please search this site , there are a few posts regarding Royair. 
If you are looking for a am showline for a pet , pm me I am in MN and have some recomendations for breeders and ones to possibly avoid or at least reaserch further.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Mike Williams at Altebaum might have a litter....also is manufacturer of Vertex and Structure (Canine Performance Nutrition)

Lee


----------



## Beefcake35 (Dec 15, 2011)

horsegirl said:


> are you looking for ? working line ,german showline or american showline?
> like Emoore stated , please search this site , there are a few posts regarding Royair.
> If you are looking for a am showline for a pet , pm me I am in MN and have some recomendations for breeders and ones to possibly avoid or at least reaserch further.


Sorry, with the winter this got set aside and now I am back looking. 
I am not really looking for showline for a pet. I am most looking for a true GS that wont have the health defects that come with some pups. I want a legit breeder that has REAL health guarantees and take pride in their dogs.

Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Showline dogs do not necessarily come with health problems. They also make good loyal pets. You cannot generalize like that.


----------



## amaris (Jan 6, 2011)

Andaka said:


> Showline dogs do not necessarily come with health problems. They also make good loyal pets. You cannot generalize like that.


Exactly. This needs to be repeated all the time.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I would not look at Royalair.


----------



## Beefcake35 (Dec 15, 2011)

I guess I had a different definition on showline. I assumed that meant show quality which is not totally necessary.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I sent you a PM Beefcake35


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

I've had 2 GSD from Royalair. I just last Sam Mon. She turned 13 Dec 4 2011.

My next GSD will also be from Royalair due to my personal experiences with the breeder & her dogs.

I've talked to numerous owners of her dogs. Only one has been unhappy. Ironically that person went elsewhere for her next GSD & I think was even less happy.


----------



## horsegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

Beefcake35 said:


> Sorry, with the winter this got set aside and now I am back looking.
> I am not really looking for showline for a pet. I am most looking for a true GS that wont have the health defects that come with some pups. I want a legit breeder that has REAL health guarantees and take pride in their dogs.
> 
> Thanks for your help!!!


wow --- Please do more research before making blanket judgments about am showline dogs. Brand new and putting a bad taste in many peoples mouths. I would put my am bred "not true gsd" up against anything your dog could have been. Just plain nastiness never gets anyone anywhere.......


----------



## Shavy (Feb 12, 2009)

LaRen616 said:


> I would not look at Royalair.


This, a hundred times over. Her dogs aren't what GSDs were meant to be, or should be, or are today. Even if you just want a companion, you want a companion GSD, with the same look, size, and temperament for that breed.

I spoke to Mike Williams years ago and got a very good sense from him and would recommend talking to him about what you're looking for. Even if he doesn't have a pup to suit you, he can probably point you in the right direction.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

> This, a hundred times over. Her dogs aren't what GSDs were meant to be, or should be, or are today. Even if you just want a companion, you want a companion GSD, with the same look, size, and temperament for that breed.


The 'look' of GSD is all over the place. Her dogs are generally healthy, long lived, biddable, discerning, intelligent with solid nerves. They make outstanding companions, jogging/running partners & are exceptional with children of all ages. Most do very well with other dogs, regardless of size, cats & often other pets as well. They have worked as service dogs, guide dogs,SAR and therapy dogs. 

They are quite frankly the embodiment of a balanced GSD in every way except that they are generally too tall, especially the males. 

I've met her dogs, purchased & lived with her GSD for many years. I've talked with many others who also have her dogs. Many return to Royalair for their 2nd, 3rd & 4th GSD. People who actually know her GSD & live with them are almost always impressed with them. 

While LaRen wouldn't look at Royalair, I'm sure she's well aware others feel exactly the same way about her breeder of choice. She did the wise thing & made the choice that was right for her regardless of board naysayers. It behooves her, IMO, to extend other breeders that same understanding & courtesy.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

> While LaRen wouldn't look at Royalair, I'm sure she's well aware others feel exactly the same way about her breeder of choice. She did the wise thing & made the choice that was right for her regardless of board naysayers. It behooves her, IMO, to extend other breeders that same understanding & courtesy.


What she said!!!


----------



## Shavy (Feb 12, 2009)

RubyTuesday said:


> They are quite frankly the embodiment of a balanced GSD in every way except that they are generally too tall, especially the males.


I'm skeptical the dogs served as guide dogs. If you have some kind of verification you can link, I'd be happy to eat my hat.

And why would I, as a consumer looking for a GSD, opt for a breeder that produces dogs that don't fall within the breed standard or anywhere near it, when there are so many breeders that do produce balanced, wonderful dogs that are also within standard? Unless one is looking for a great dane-sized dog that resembles a GSD and is genetically purebred, why would they opt for one of these dogs over a dog from a breeder that breeds for the whole picture?

I'm also extremely opposed to supporting a breeder who presents misinformation/lies to the public and their customers. These dogs aren't "old fashioned" german shepherds. The GSD has always been a medium-large breed, not a giant breed. So a breeder who represents sherpherdzillas as the "original" GSD is either a liar or woefully ignorant - and I wouldn't give my money to support either.

Her dogs may be wonderful companions (I'm sure they are), but I sure as heck wouldn't buy them or recommend such a breeder to anyone.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Eat your hat or not. I've seen the verification. There's no reason I'd lie about it.

You should look for the GSD that suits you. As did I & as LaRen did. As should the OP.

I've had Irish Wolfhounds. My closest friend has several & has bred em for 20+yrs. Royalair GSD are not nearly the size of Irish Wolfhounds & Great Danes. Royalair does indeed breed for, & achieve, 'the whole picture', albeit a larger (taller) picture.

And I'm extremely opposed to lies & misinformation given out on this board to people seeking a GSD. And yet I live with it. Nor are such lies & information necessary unless people fear the appeal her GSD hold for so many. They have the old fashioned conformation, the level back, the moderate angulation, the diversity in color & patterns. The Capt himself put up a very tall GSD. Apparently the size didn't bother him enough to refrain from putting the dog up. What is stated is that he opposed people breeding then to nothing but that extremely tall GSD. I'd agree with him that's inadvisable. In a utility dog you want/need the diversity in size, drives & temperament to do it all...From wheelchair assistance, guiding the blind, SAR, PP, LE & beloved companion. 

Personally, I wouldn't seek or accept advice from someone so woefully ignorant they have no direct experience of the dogs & breeders they dsparage. *shrug*But opinions vary. And where btw is anyone requesting you give your money to this breeder?

There are 2 very popular breeders on the board I wouldn't take a pup from as a gift. Despite that, when they're recommended or discussed, I don't feel the need to rush in & disparage them. I'm not sure why those whose GSD are over sized can't get that same respect. 

FTR, I'm not recommending Royalair to the OP. IF he's interested he should see her dogs for himself, talk with her & make up his own mind. IF not then he should get his GSD from a breeder that better suits him. 

Those with experience of these dogs know they are more than 'wonderful companions'. They are excellent GSD.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I think this thread has run its course and has just turned into people attacking the breeder and another, with hands on experience, defending the breeder. I am closing it.

ADMIN


----------

